# Help! I'm new and need advice



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

How would you suggest picking out a puppy for a home with a baby/toddler? My husband and I are looking for a reliable GSD puppy. We are both experienced and very responsible dog owners but having a baby changes everything. 

We will be in puppy classes and we will incorporate the new puppy into everything we do during the day (I am at home with our son). He will sleep in our room and his crate will be his "safe" place where our child will not bother him. We also will not let our son pull on his ears or harass the puppy. We are concerned about making the pup's exposure to babies a positive experience.

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

If I were you, I would consider getting an older dog who is used to children. Having toddlers and puppies at the same time is a lot of work and you may find the two do not mix well. There are lots of reliable family dogs looking for homes right now - so this could be a win-win for you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd take a look at Bill Campbell's website and look for his booklet on babies and puppies. He's got some great advise there although what I remember is introducing a baby to an existing companion dog.

http://www.webtrail.com/petbehavior I think is the link.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I PM'd you.

Good luck,

Anne


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys. You have made me think seriously about a rescue. My husband is still mulling it over, however. 

I inquired about a sweet GSD in a pound in GA that someone posted about on the rescue board but from what I've read here, that would probably be unwise unless a reputable GA rescue takes him in and screens him for a family home. 

BTW, if anyone has a link to a reputable FL or GA rescue, I'd really be interested in talking to them. We have one nearby but they do not adopt out their dogs to families.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

middleofnowhere- Thank you for the link! Very interesting reading.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.southerncrossgsd.com/pages/dogstories/atticus.shtml

Good luck.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I second an older dog through a reputable rescue (who uses foster homes)!!!!! 

Having two small children...and having adopted both...an older dog and a puppy....I have to say...my older adopt was SO MUCH EASIER!! Luckily...I adopted her first...when my kids were 2 and 5. I told the rescue what I needed...great with small kids...cats...etc...they matched us perfectly!! Mya was such an awesome fit...so gentle and patient with my kids!! Like Nana from Peterpan...lol.

Ava was also through rescue...but 7-8 weeks when we got her. My kids were a little older 4 and 7 but still...whoa was it alot of work!! Not to mention...a puppy is not going to be off the bat gentle with your kids...my kids have learned to take a fall and a grab of the clothing with stride though...it sure has toughened them up...lol.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Depending on how old the child is, I would wait.. A child scooting up to a dog then using his ear or something to pull themselves up to give a hug or something could provoke a good lesson-giving form your dog, and stitches for your baby. I grew up from about 1 with adult large breeds, and let me tell you, I was so lucky to have never been attacked, I used to climb all over them, and go for rides on the GSDs, now that I think of the behavior they showed, they did not enjoy it. My parents also left us with them in the yard at times, they never did anything, but I think of how easy it would have been for them to kill one of us at 4-9 years old. 

If you do it right and get a good dog, you should be fine, but I am always wary of dogs and babies... If your child is one or so, in two years they'll be walking around and starting to talk, and the dog will be a mature adult. 

I also think getting an adult with child experience is best. A puppy has seriously sharp teeth and won't know how to take a small kid playing with him.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree with getting an older dog or just wait. It's very tiring trying to juggle both. With waiting you can teach your child before an pet is introduce on HOW to treat an animal. I know some breeders who won't even sell to people with small children (one had an age limit of 5). 

Puppy teeth hurt, but a baby can't tell if the pup is just playing.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'm glad I asked. 

We're debating about waiting until the fall for a puppy. Our son will be walking within a month so by the time fall rolls around he won't have that weird tottering gait that seems to throw dogs off. He is closely supervised with animals and has understood "gentle" since he was quite young. He is good with the kitties and our other dog. Not sure if I have an exceptional child, exceptional pets, or both. Once, when our son was 6 months, he pulled one of the cat's tails. The cat yowled (but did not swipe) and our son cried. He hasn't tried to do that since.


----------

